# Maschine und Maschinenlinienen



## Ardey (12 Dezember 2018)

*Maschine und Maschinenlinien*

Guten Tag,

bin neu hier und vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.

Also in meiner Firma wurden mehrere vollständige Maschinen zu einer Linie "zusammengelegt".
Durch dieses zusammenlegen werden diese Maschine doch zu einer Gesamtheit von Maschinen oder täusche ich mich? Da laut MRL:

Gesamtheit miteinander verbundener  Teile oder Vorrichtungen, von denen mindestens eines bzw. eine beweglich  ist und die für eine bestimmte Anwendung zusammengefügt sind;

Und die wichtigere Frage ist, werde ich dann zum Hersteller dieser "Gesamtheit von Maschinen" bzw. Maschine?

Vielen Dank im Voraus​


----------



## Blockmove (12 Dezember 2018)

Tja, wenn nichts anderes in den Verträgen mit den Maschinenherstellern steht, dann wirst du das.
Bei einem vernünftigen Linienkonzept ist das auch nicht weiter dramatisch.
Wenn hier aber geschlampt wurde, dann hast du unter Umständen richtig Theater an der Backe.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Ardey (12 Dezember 2018)

Okay, danke.
Also muss ich auch die eine neue Betriebsanleitung und eine Risikobeurteilung erstellen oder etwa nicht?

Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (12 Dezember 2018)

Ardey schrieb:


> Also muss ich auch die eine neue Betriebsanleitung und eine Risikobeurteilung erstellen oder etwa nicht?



Zur Betriebsanleitung kann ich dir kann ich dir nix Verbindliches sagen.
Du solltest dir auf jeden Fall die Art und Weise und Ausführung der Verkettung anschauen.
Sind die Sicherheitsbereiche der Einzelanlagen sauber getrennt oder gibt es Anlagen, die gemeinsam betrachtet werden müssen
(Durchgänge, Durchgriffe, ...)?
Entstehen durch die Verknüpfung zusätzliche Gefahren?
Was steht in den Betriebsanleitung der Einzelmaschinen zum Themen Verkettung?
Dafür kann durchaus eine Risikobeurteilung notwendig sein.


----------



## cmm1808 (12 Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
schau dir bitte einmal das Interpretationspapier des Bundesamt für Arbeit und Soziales an.

https://www.bmas.de/SharedDocs/Down...heit-maschinen.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1

Hier ist der Entscheidungsweg, ob es sich um eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen handelt, sehr anschaulich beschrieben.

Du hast es eigentlich schon (fast) selber aufgezählt.

Eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen liegt vor, wenn:
1. Ein produktionstechnischer Zusammenhang der Maschinen/unvollständigen Maschinen  besteht
UND
2. die einzelnen Maschinen/unvollständigen Maschinen als Gesamtheit zusammenwirken
UND
3. die einzelnen Maschinen/unvollständigen Maschinen  als Gesamtheit betätigt werden
UND
4. die einzelnen Maschinen/unvollständigen Maschinen  sicherheitstechnisch als Gesamtheit funktionieren

Wichtig ist hier die UND-Verknüpfung aller 4 Punkte.
Oft sind die Punkte 1,2 und 4 gegeben.

Gerade Punkt 3 ist aber eher selten anzutreffen.
3 besagt, dass einzelnen Maschinen/unvollständigen Maschinen über eine GEMEINSAME oder ÜBERGEORDNETE Steuerung verfügen oder über eine GEMEINSAME Befehlseinrichtung betätigt werden (Ein/Aus, usw..)
Also hast Du eine Steuerung (SPS oder ähnlich), die die einzelnen Maschinen/unvollständigen Maschinen steuert?
Oder hat jede einzelnen Maschinen/unvollständigen Maschinen eine eigene Steuerung und einzelnen Maschinen/unvollständigen Maschinen werden gemeinsam durch eine zusätzliche übergeordnete Steuerung gesteuert?
Oder gibt es einen einzelnen Ein/Ausschalter, der alle einzelnen Maschinen/unvollständigen Maschinen betätigt?
Alles kannst Du mit nein beantworten, dann handelt es sich nicht um eine Gesamtheit.

Beachte aber, dass Du, wenn Du an den Maschinen/unvollständigen Maschinen etwas "wesentlich" änderst, Du eine neue Maschine in Verkehr bringst.
Damit bist Du Hersteller und musst den CE-Prozess durchlaufen.
Auch hier gibt es ein Interpretationspapier.
https://www.bmas.de/SharedDocs/Down...rung-maschinen.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2

Was Du aber auf jeden Fall als Betreiber deiner "Linie" machen musst, ist eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung gemäß Betriebssicherheitsverordnung.



Offtopic: warum gibt es hier eigentlich ein Formatierungsproblem bei Umlauten?


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Dezember 2018)

cmm1808 schrieb:


> Offtopic: warum gibt es hier eigentlich ein Formatierungsproblem bei Umlauten?


Das kann langsam schon als "Running Gag" bezeichnet werden. Wenn Du während der Beitrag erstellt wird automatisch abgemeldet wirst zerpflückt die Forumssoftware Deine Umlaute.


----------



## stevenn (12 Dezember 2018)

wenn du nach den Tipps zu der Entscheidung kommst, dass du eine neue Maschine gebildet hast, dann musst du auch alle Anforderungen an Hersteller der MRL erfüllen. Das heißt eine Betriebsanleitung, Typenschild, ...


----------



## cmm1808 (12 Dezember 2018)

stevenn schrieb:


> wenn du nach den Tipps zu der Entscheidung kommst, dass du eine neue Maschine gebildet hast, dann musst du auch alle Anforderungen an Hersteller der MRL erfüllen. Das heißt eine Betriebsanleitung, Typenschild, ...



Sollte es soweit kommen, brauchst Du aber nur für Deine "neue gesamte Maschine" den CE-Prozess durchlaufen.
Nicht noch einmal für jede einzelne Maschine, da diese (hoffentlich) jeweils über eine EG-Konformitätserklärung verfügen (Du schreibst ja explizit "vollständige Maschinen")
D.H., Du betrachtest jetzt das Zusammenspiel der einzelnen Maschinen und Schnittstellen und durchläufst dafür den CE-Prozess.
Die EG-Konformitätserklärung der einzelnen Maschinen behalten dann ihre Gültigkeit, es sei denn, Du änderst sie "wesentlich".
Dann musst Du für die "wesentlich" geänderte Maschine einen separaten CE-Prozess durchlaufen.


----------



## Safety (12 Dezember 2018)

> Guten Tag,
> 
> bin neu hier und vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
der Kollege hat jetzt nicht geschrieben das es sich alles um neu in Verkehr gebrachte Maschinen handelt.
Prüfen ob es sich um eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen handelt
Dazu muss man eine Risikobeurteilung durchführen sonst kann man den Schritt 2 nicht bewerten
Wenn man zu dem Schluss kommt das es eine „NEUE“ Gesamtheit von Maschinen ist muss die MRL 2006/42/EG für die komplette Gesamtheit von Maschinen erfüllt werden. Also auch für z.B. eingefügte „Altmaschinen“.  Da ja ein in Verkehr bringen erfolgt. Also auch ein neues Zusammenfügen von Maschine und unvollständigen Maschine führt zu einem in Verkehr bringen, wenn es dann eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen ist.
Beispiel, man hat gebrauchte und auch neue Maschinen und bildet daraus eine neue Gesamtheit von Maschinen. 
Anders ist der Sachverhalt, wenn man Veränderungen oder Erweiterungen an schon in Verkehr gebrachte Gesamtheiten von Maschinen vornimmt. Da ist dann die wesentliche Veränderung ein Thema.


----------



## cmm1808 (13 Dezember 2018)

Jetzt wäre die Zeit, dass der TE etwas mehr an Infos ranschafft....


----------

